# Yep... another new guy



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

Came across the site via a link from another forum.

Great site. I was just looking at the Scarecrow contest, and wow! They are all top notch. 

Too late for this year, but I really look forward to getting into next years contests.

Anyway I just wanted to say it looks like you all have a very nice friendly site, and I look forward to wasting many hours here.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard "another new guy."


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Scareutations.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome ksshane.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, ksshane!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, Welcome!!

And I'm sure Zombie will have something cool after the 1st of the year for another contest.
You'll have to stick around for that!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Shane, welcome aboard.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the funny farm ksshane!


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the nut house!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hellloooo new guy... and welcome!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome ksshane. I am sure you will like it here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Hairy Howdy and Welcome to you Shane


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to your new home! :jol:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the place where everyone knows your name.....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode Shane. Enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy! Spread the sickness


----------

